# Peppers, peppers, and more peppers.



## larry_stewart (Aug 8, 2018)

Having a banner pepper year in the garden, primarily Italian Sweet Frying Peppers.

Ive already marinated a bunch and grilled and froze bunch  for future use.

My question is, what else can I do with a mass amount of peppers that would store really well?

thanks 
larry


----------



## CraigC (Aug 8, 2018)

Canning them would give you another long term storage option.


----------



## Rocklobster (Aug 8, 2018)

Pickled


----------



## CakePoet (Aug 8, 2018)

You could do banana pepper relish.


----------



## di reston (Aug 8, 2018)

Cook them lightly then bottle them - or can them - in good quality EVOO, garlic and salt. The pieces that, in my humble opinion, should be the pieces of pepper cut top to bottom, following the lines that outline the pepper - usually 4 pieces. I preserve them in glass, but that's just the way we do them here, I like looking at them on the shelf waiting to be used!

di reston



Enough is never as good as a feast      Oscar Wilde


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 8, 2018)

I'd pickle them. They'd also be good pickled with whatever other peppers, sweet or hot, you might have.


----------



## CakePoet (Aug 8, 2018)

There is banana peppers ketchup, a former friends grandmother used to make it and then you could make ajvar relish with it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 8, 2018)

di reston said:


> Cook them lightly then bottle them - or can them - in good quality EVOO, garlic and salt. The pieces that, in my humble opinion, should be the pieces of pepper cut top to bottom, following the lines that outline the pepper - usually 4 pieces. I preserve them in glass, but that's just the way we do them here, I like looking at them on the shelf waiting to be used!
> 
> di reston
> 
> ...



In the United States, it's not considered a safe practice to bottle or can items with garlic in oil. It's almost impossible to kill all the botulinum spores that way.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 8, 2018)

Giardiniera. https://food52.com/blog/13143-how-to-pickle-vegetables-the-italian-way-aka-giardiniera


----------



## caseydog (Aug 8, 2018)

larry_stewart said:


> Having a banner pepper year in the garden, primarily Italian Sweet Frying Peppers.
> 
> Ive already marinated a bunch and grilled and froze bunch  for future use.
> 
> ...



Glad to hear of your bonanza! I'm not doing as well... in Texas, of all places. 

For my seasoning peppers, like cayenne and jalapeños, I freeze them on a tray, then vacuum seal them, and put them back in the freezer. When thawed, they are not as firm and crisp, obviously, but neither are pickled peppers. But, the taste in my foods is identical. 

I freeze them before I vacuum seal them because it keeps them from being squeezed, and losing water. 

I use them all winter long just as I would fresh peppers. 

CD


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 8, 2018)

caseydog said:


> Glad to hear of your bonanza! I'm not doing as well... in Texas, of all places.
> 
> For my seasoning peppers, like cayenne and jalapeños, I freeze them on a tray, then vacuum seal them, and put them back in the freezer. When thawed, they are not as firm and crisp, obviously, but neither are pickled peppers. But, the taste in my foods is identical.
> 
> ...


I've done this too. Use in salsa or other sauces.


----------



## Rascal (Aug 8, 2018)

Do you guys not freeze peppers? We have frozen from last summer in our freezer.

Russ


----------



## blissful (Aug 8, 2018)

Rascal said:


> Do you guys not freeze peppers? We have frozen from last summer in our freezer.
> 
> Russ




Freezing peppers is great if you are maintaining a freezer and you have room. The electric for maintaining a freezer (or two) can be expensive year to year.  I'm moving over to canned for peppers this year.


And I'd like to mention, we are having a banner year with two kinds of peppers. The california wonders (I have 25 on the kitchen table and more on the plants) and the hatch chili peppers (I have 30 or so on the plants). I can't wait to can them.


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 8, 2018)

larry_stewart said:


> Having a banner pepper year in the garden, primarily Italian Sweet Frying Peppers.
> 
> Ive already marinated a bunch and grilled and froze bunch for future use.
> 
> ...


Drying them? Make pasta sauce, etc., and freeze it.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 8, 2018)

Rascal said:


> Do you guys not freeze peppers? We have frozen from last summer in our freezer.
> 
> Russ


He said in the OP that he had already frozen a lot. He was looking for other ideas.


----------



## Rascal (Aug 8, 2018)

I didn't know freezers were expensive to run. I've got 2 fridge freezer units and 2 large chest freezers.

Russ


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 8, 2018)

Rascal said:


> I didn't know freezers were expensive to run. I've got 2 fridge freezer units and 2 large chest freezers.
> 
> Russ


I don't think of them as expensive to run - not modern, efficient ones anyway.


----------



## caseydog (Aug 8, 2018)

Rascal said:


> Do you guys not freeze peppers? We have frozen from last summer in our freezer.
> 
> Russ



Didn't you read my post??? 

CD


----------



## Addie (Aug 9, 2018)

Well, you could always make a big pack and ship them to me so I can saute them with some Vadalia onions. Trust me, not one bite will go to waste!


----------



## blissful (Aug 9, 2018)

Rascal said:


> I didn't know freezers were expensive to run. I've got 2 fridge freezer units and 2 large chest freezers.
> 
> Russ




If you have an old freezer (1992 or older) they can cost $250-$300 per year, multiply that by 5 years and you've spent $1250-1500.


Newer freezers are more energy efficient so the initial cost is more for you to buy it but then they may only cost $100 per year to run.


Chest freezers cost less to run than upright freezers.



Side-by-side refrigerator/freezers are more expensive to run than an upper or lower freezer on a refrigerator/freezer combination. 



If you have a combination of old and new chest freezers and fridge freezer units, 4 of them, you could be spending $1000 per year just for the electricity.


If I can turn off just one of my freezers, the old one, and save $300/year, that's a lot of canning supplies and canned food doesn't cost electricity once it is stored.


----------



## caseydog (Aug 9, 2018)

Addie said:


> Well, you could always make a big pack and ship them to me so I can saute them with some Vadalia onions. Trust me, not one bite will go to waste!



I'd send you some of mine, if I had them to send. 

I am hopping I will have a surge in the fall, when the temps cool down a bit. That happened last year -- my pepper plants went nuts in September and October last year. 

I can send you one of my Chernobyl mutant cayenne peppers. They look just like any other cayenne pepper, but they are over six inches long, and a half inch around.  

I need to post a picture of one. 

CD


----------



## Addie (Aug 10, 2018)

caseydog said:


> I'd send you some of mine, if I had them to send.
> 
> I am hopping I will have a surge in the fall, when the temps cool down a bit. That happened last year -- my pepper plants went nuts in September and October last year.
> 
> ...



Oh my goodness. They sound like heaven. We love to put peppers and Vidalia onions on almost everything we cook up. A pot of rice? Add a heap of onions and peppers. A frittata? Peppers and onions will improve it ten fold. And the option of the different colors of the peppers only add major interest to the dish. 

I think the only ones we don't like are the standard green peppers. They have always tasted somewhat bitter to my whole family,


----------



## CakePoet (Aug 11, 2018)

I told a friend about these mass amount of banana peppers and said person went Pepper mustard!!  

I have no recipe for it and she doesnt either, but it what she made every year when she lived in Texas.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 11, 2018)

CakePoet said:


> I told a friend about these mass amount of banana peppers and said person went Pepper mustard!!
> 
> I have no recipe for it and she doesnt either, but it what she made every year when she lived in Texas.


This sounds like a good recipe: https://www.justapinch.com/recipes/sauce-spread/dip/spicy-hot-pepper-mustard.html


----------



## JustJoel (Aug 11, 2018)

Since we’re talking about peppers, may I ask what the big deal is with Hatch peppers? Nearly every supermarket has big marquis signs announcing that “Hatch Chiles Are Here!” And most of them have a big drum outside they store, in which I assume they’re roasted.

I did read a bit about them. People call them “smoky” and their heat level seems to vary. There are also other peppers marketed as “Hatch chiles,” but really aren’t.

I never even noticed these until this year! Maybe they just slipped under my radar. But they seem to be “trending.”

I’m sure they can be prepared any way that other chiles are prepared: raw, roasted, stuffed, dried... What recipes do _you _know that favor Hatch chiles, and why use them instead of any other chile?


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 11, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> Since we’re talking about peppers, may I ask what the big deal is with Hatch peppers? Nearly every supermarket has big marquis signs announcing that “Hatch Chiles Are Here!” And most of them have a big drum outside they store, in which I assume they’re roasted.
> 
> I did read a bit about them. People call them “smoky” and their heat level seems to vary. There are also other peppers marketed as “Hatch chiles,” but really aren’t.
> 
> ...


This is a result of excellent marketing by the State of New Mexico [emoji38] Hatch chiles are only grown in Hatch, New Mexico, so they have some local cachet. The Whole Foods in Virginia Beach has a roaster and they sell roasted Hatch chiles flown here from NM. 

Anaheim and Fresno peppers are the same cultivar grown in other places. I don't think the flavor is different enough to make a big deal about.

I've grown both Anaheims and Fresnos. You have to roast and peel them because the skins are tough and inedible. You can use them make a nice salsa for tacos, etc. I love to make posole verde in the winter with my green chiles (whatever I have), along with jalapeños. It's delicious.

Beth lives in NM and buys roasted Hatch chiles by the case, so maybe she'll see this and comment more.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Aug 11, 2018)

Uuuhhhh!
I love Hatch Chiles!
Sorry, but I do find a difference in them.
I like to use them for Rellenos 
Fresh is best, but canned will do.

I use the canned for my Chicken Enchiladas,
 
as well as Hatch Chile Sauce
I prefer the "medium" over mild, more kick 

*JJ*, try them!


----------



## caseydog (Aug 11, 2018)

CakePoet said:


> I told a friend about these mass amount of banana peppers and said person went Pepper mustard!!
> 
> I have no recipe for it and she doesnt either, but it what she made every year when she lived in Texas.



I've never heard of pepper mustard. But, Texas is very big, and the foods are very regional. I'll have to check it out. 

CD


----------



## caseydog (Aug 11, 2018)

I have never in my life eaten a Hatch chili, in any form. No reason, I just haven't had the opportunity. Maybe I need to buy some, if I can find them, and give them a try. 

CD


----------



## blissful (Aug 11, 2018)

We grew annaheim peppers, which are hatch peppers not grown in Hatch! So now I asked a member to send me some hatch chili pepper seeds so I could grow them one generation out. I have lots of them growing now.
thank you for those pepper seeds! god bless you. you know who you are.



Anyways, anneheims and hatch have thick skins and have to be peeled, they have thick flesh. 



They are delightful, mild, medium or hot. 



Up here in the midwest, in WI, we don't have 'hatch chili pepper' sales or even advertisement. We've never heard of them here.


----------



## caseydog (Aug 12, 2018)

blissful said:


> We grew annaheim peppers, which are hatch peppers not grown in Hatch! So now I asked a member to send me some hatch chili pepper seeds so I could grow them one generation out. I have lots of them growing now.
> thank you for those pepper seeds! god bless you. you know who you are.
> 
> 
> ...



Climate and weather make a pretty significant difference in pepper flavors and heat. My peppers are always pretty weak in May, but are often scorchers in September. 

I wonder how Hatch chilis grown in WI compare to the same peppers grown in NM. 

CD


----------



## CakePoet (Aug 12, 2018)

caseydog said:


> I've never heard of pepper mustard. But, Texas is very big, and the foods are very regional. I'll have to check it out.
> 
> CD



She said it was the only cookbook left behind when she divorced and moved to Sweden and her ex doesnt want to give to her out of spite..  She said the cookbook was from 1970.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 12, 2018)

blissful said:


> We grew annaheim peppers, which are hatch peppers not grown in Hatch! So now I asked a member to send me some hatch chili pepper seeds so I could grow them one generation out. I have lots of them growing now.
> thank you for those pepper seeds! god bless you. you know who you are.
> 
> 
> ...


Huh. Who knew? I'm growing the famous Hatch (aka Anaheim) here along the river! I'll need to “Hatchify” them.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 12, 2018)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Uuuhhhh!
> I love Hatch Chiles!
> Sorry, but I do find a difference in them.
> I like to use them for Rellenos
> ...



I didn't say there was no difference - just that they're not different enough to justify the cult following they have [emoji38] Advertising is effective - that's why there's so much of it.


----------



## blissful (Aug 12, 2018)

caseydog said:


> Climate and weather make a pretty significant difference in pepper flavors and heat. My peppers are always pretty weak in May, but are often scorchers in September.
> 
> I wonder how Hatch chilis grown in WI compare to the same peppers grown in NM.
> 
> CD


We'll find out! I'm hoping they aren't horrifyingly hot, but we'll see.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 12, 2018)

blissful said:


> We'll find out! I'm hoping they aren't horrifyingly hot, but we'll see.


They're not.


----------



## di reston (Aug 12, 2018)

Here, we  bottle peppers in olive oil, after softening them in olive oil. It works wonderfully, and you can use them just as if they were  'fresh'. In fact, the bottling method, and gives great results. We are already bottling our fruit - apricot, apples, and many other types of vegetables. Peaches come next. We don't do grapes because we can take them off the vines as and when we need them - they're all around as far as the eye can see.

This is just a taste of Italy!

Ciao ciao from di reston



Enough is never as good as a feast      Oscar Wilde


----------



## JustJoel (Aug 12, 2018)

Well, it turns out I probably won’t be enjoying freshly roasted Hatch chiles this season. The supermarket that is most active on promoting them only sells them in big boxes of 25 pounds that they’ll roast on-site for you all for only $19.99 USD. Now, I think that’s a great price. But even if I followed every single piece of advice on this thread, I still wouldn’t be done with them! And never having tried them, knowingly, why would I buy such an abundance if there was a chance I didn’t like them?

I’ll try the non-Hatch Anaheims. (Or I could ask the produce manager if a few ever “”fall” out of the boxes, and does he put them on the shelf...)


----------



## Addie (Aug 13, 2018)

Do any of you ever serve just onions and/or peppers as a veggie? Growing up my kids loved the fried onion on the side of the plate when served as a side veggie. They weren't very fond of the green pepper, but loved all the colored ones also. Quite often I would mix the two as one. 

Fortunately, for me onions never made me tear up.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 14, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> They're not.



Maybe not when grown outside of Hatch, but I'll tell you I would never order anything above the hot level.


----------



## CraigC (Aug 14, 2018)

JustJoel said:


> Well, it turns out I probably won’t be enjoying freshly roasted Hatch chiles this season. The supermarket that is most active on promoting them only sells them in big boxes of 25 pounds that they’ll roast on-site for you all for only $19.99 USD. Now, I think that’s a great price. But even if I followed every single piece of advice on this thread, I still wouldn’t be done with them! And never having tried them, knowingly, why would I buy such an abundance if there was a chance I didn’t like them?
> 
> I’ll try the non-Hatch Anaheims. (Or I could ask the produce manager if a few ever “”fall” out of the boxes, and does he put them on the shelf...)



You can order them online five pounds or more.


----------



## di reston (Aug 14, 2018)

GG, Thank you for the link. I asked my friends - all grow their own vegetables and preserve a lot. When winter comes, they still have vegetables to go through according to the seasons as I'm sure you do as well. I don't know whether or not you have neighbours and/friends who do the same, so you would be pretty busy. The thing is, their recipes are close  family secrets, so although I've done some bottling, and we haven't died yet - or been taken to hospital -(a bit tongue in cheek of me to say that. 

Anyway, let me get on about preserving in oil. One of my friends must have taken pity on me. Instead of been watching me struggling and making an ass of mysef, I've actually had a response. Too late. I read your advice instead. 
What I learned so far is you CAN bottle in oil, provided the proportions are 2 parts oil to 1 part vinegar. Thank you for your help. Now I can get on doing things. 

For many years now, I've bottled peaches and other fruit. I pack the fruit in jars, add the necessary amount of of sugar, put the jars in a cauldron of water, like my friends do, and they've always come out absolutely fine.

Thanks for inspiration!

di reston


Enough isnever as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 14, 2018)

GotGarlic said:


> In the United States, it's not considered a safe practice to bottle or can items with garlic in oil. It's almost impossible to kill all the botulinum spores that way.


The recommendation in the UK is that the garlic should be heat treated - roasted or heated in the oil it's going to be preserved in to a specific temperature. It's way after 2am and I'm too tired to investigate the details on line. Sorry.


----------



## Mad Cook (Aug 14, 2018)

di reston said:


> GG, Thank you for the link. I asked my friends - all grow their own vegetables and preserve a lot. When winter comes, they still have vegetables to go through according to the seasons as I'm sure you do as well. I don't know whether or not you have neighbours and/friends who do the same, so you would be pretty busy. The thing is, their recipes are close family secrets, so although I've done some bottling, and we haven't died yet - or been taken to hospital -(a bit tongue in cheek of me to say that.
> 
> Anyway, let me get on about preserving in oil. One of my friends must have taken pity on me. Instead of been watching me struggling and making an ass of mysef, I've actually had a response. Too late. I read your advice instead.
> What I learned so far is you CAN bottle in oil, provided the proportions are 2 parts oil to 1 part vinegar. Thank you for your help. Now I can get on doing things.
> ...


Well done you! I once tried my hand a bottling fruit - pears from a friend's tree and apples off mum's trees. Followed the instructions to the nth degree. Then the problem arose. There I was with three dozen filled and sealed Kilner jars of goodies and then it struck me - where the hell was I going to store them? I didn't have a garage, I no longer lived in the house which had a cellar and all my cupboards were choca-block full of other stuff! People I'd known for years started avoiding me in the street for fear I would press yet another jar of fruit on them!


----------



## Addie (Aug 16, 2018)

CakePoet said:


> I told a friend about these mass amount of banana peppers and said person went Pepper mustard!!
> 
> I have *no recipe* for it and she doesnt either, but it what she made every year when she lived in Texas.



Perhaps this will  help. 

https://www.bing.com/search?q=Recip...s=n&sk=&cvid=98ed483eda554600e9ee245edf571ea1

Hope this is of helps!


----------



## caseydog (Aug 17, 2018)

Okay, here is a photo of one of my Teenage Mutant Ninja Cayenne peppers. I'm thinking the seeds were developed at Fukushima. 

CD

.


----------

